# Angelboote mieten Ostsee



## quinny (6. Mai 2008)

Moin,

wir wollen mit ein paar Leuten mal einen Angelausflug auf die Ostsee machen und mit eigenen Boote rausfahren. Wir wollen so die Richtung Wismar einschlagen. Hat jemand Tipps, wo man gute Boote mieten kann ? Ich konnte hier beim stöbern nichts entsprechendes bisher finden.. Thanx !


----------



## sundangler (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angelboote mieten Ostsee*

Wismar die Ecke kenne ich mich nicht aus. Mit Stralsund und Insel Rügen könnte ich helfen.


----------



## Hanno (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angelboote mieten Ostsee*

Ich kann dir nur meine "Homie-Adresse" geben: Angeltreff Neustadt (i.H.)! Gute Preise, super Boote
 und der beste Service mit der besten und nettesten Beratung, die ich je erlebt habe...!#6#6#6 Also wenn ihr vielleicht diese Richtung einschlagen solltet- Geht DA hin! Gruß Hanno


----------



## Tomasz (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angelboote mieten Ostsee*

Ist zwar seit 2005 nicht mehr aktualisiert worden, aber sieh mal hier nach:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=64232

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Dxlfxn (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angelboote mieten Ostsee*

Über was für Boote redest du? FS freie Boote oder schon was richtiges?


----------



## detlefb (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angelboote mieten Ostsee*

probier es mal hier:

Bootsverleih  	
Conrad Alberts 	23946 - Ostseebad Boltenhagen
Am Strand - Aufgang 2 	Tel.: 038825 - 29 238

oder hier:

Walter Voß 	23946 - Ostseebad Boltenhagen
Ostseeallee 24 	Tel.: 038825 - 29 293

oder...
Yachtcharter Helbing
Bootshandel&Service+Charter
Schweriner 1
23966 Wismar
Deutschland
Telefon:+49 3841/762788
2. Telefon:+49/172/3834754

oder bei google#h


----------



## quinny (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angelboote mieten Ostsee*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Über was für Boote redest du? FS freie Boote oder schon was richtiges?



Vielen Dank schon einmal für die Infos. Da wir zwei Leute wahrscheinlich mit FS haben. Gern auch Boote mit FS .

Thanx für Eure Infos.


----------



## Dxlfxn (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angelboote mieten Ostsee*

Dann könntest du auch gleich ein Stück weiterfahren. In Kühlungsborn gibts auch tolle Boote - und ein sehr schönes Revier.


----------

